# Wanted: Garmin upto £100



## steven1988 (24 Sep 2016)

Does anyone have a Garmin for sale in the above price range. Only need it to record my rides as I am having Strava issues. 

Thanks in Advance 

P.S I am Sheffield way on so anywhere in the surrounding areas


----------



## Banjo (24 Sep 2016)

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Garmin-Edge-20-GPS-Enabled-Cycle-Computer_80883.htm

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cyc...cial-edition-gps-cycle-computer-display-model


----------



## livpoksoc (25 Sep 2016)

I have a used Edge 200 was going to list on ebay for £30 this week. No box, but will supply mount and charging cable.


----------



## steven1988 (25 Sep 2016)

livpoksoc said:


> I have a used Edge 200 was going to list on ebay for £30 this week. No box, but will supply mount and charging cable.



What's the condition like please and how much with postage


----------



## livpoksoc (25 Sep 2016)

steven1988 said:


> What's the condition like please and how much with postage


Pics below, condition is still very good. Battery lasts me easily for a full day's riding. £36 all in with royal mail 1st class signed for.


----------



## steven1988 (25 Sep 2016)

livpoksoc said:


> Pics below, condition is still very good. Battery lasts me easily for a full day's riding. £36 all in with royal mail 1st class signed for.



Would you like to send me your bank account and sort code in a message and I'll transfer you the money.


----------

